# Okhil Babu's Letter to Indian Railways



## kl_ravi (Nov 13, 2006)

Okhil Babu’s letter to the Railway Department (early 1900’s ) =============================================



> “I am arrive by passenger train Ahmedpur station and my belly is too much swelling with jackfruit. I am therefore went to privy. Just I doing the nuisance that guard making whistle blow for train to go off and I am running with ‘lotah’ in one hand and ‘dhoti’ in the next when I am fall over and expose all my shocking to man and female women on plateform. I am got leaved at Ahmedpur station. This too much bad, if passenger go to make dung that dam guard not wait train five minutes for him. I am therefore pray your honour to make big fine on that guard for public sake. Otherwise I am making big report to papers.”


 
Okhil Chandra Sen wrote this letter to the Sahibganj divisional railway office in 1909. It is on display at the Railway Museum in New Delhi. It was also reproduced under the caption “Travellers’ Tales” in the Far Eastern Economic Review.

Any guesses why this letter is of historic value?
It led to the introduction of TOILETS in trains!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh Really?????????????


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 13, 2006)

Hahahahaaa .. !! Great find ..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 13, 2006)

*www.todojuegos.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/gathering.gif


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 13, 2006)

Thats truly remarkable!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 13, 2006)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> female women



Whatever does that mean? 
ROTFL


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 13, 2006)

omg is this real??


----------



## coolendra (Nov 13, 2006)

aaawesome... man !!!!!!..... gr8 piece of story.....


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeh True !!

Had this in the mail a few years back !


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 13, 2006)

great find dude.
ROFL


----------



## JGuru (Nov 14, 2006)

Very good find!!! After reading it 2 times, I was able to understand what he meant!!


----------



## ourfriendfinder (Nov 13, 2007)

*indian railway reservation and time table*

[Edited Batty] Yeah .. And your next stop is hell .. User banned for spamming


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Whatever does that mean?
> ROTFL



lol..


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2007)

any one else here written a letter to the Railways ?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 19, 2007)

lolz


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

i am "learning" to travel in train.i have very bad experiance with IR.it happened that in my place there is no rail connection.we have to go to Ernakulam/Alwaye for train.
bad experiance includes the dirty games including with the booking of seats by railway porters and once i panicked(TTR) in Coimbatore and jumped out of running train to platform(lucky to be still here).still trying to learn travelling in train  I struggle to find the different compartments esp general compartment in trains  and BTW i never used toilets in trains as the boggies given to kerala mostly are old ones.cant be sure if using toilet ends my life


----------



## vish786 (Nov 20, 2007)

> This too much bad, if passenger go to make *dung* that dam guard not wait train *five minutes for him*.


 *smiles2k.net/smiles/big_smiles/super_smilies007.gif


----------



## chesss (Nov 20, 2007)

he sounds like borat


----------

